
Netanyahu, Saying Palestinian Mufti Inspired Holocaust, Draws Broad Criticism - davidf18
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/10/22/world/middleeast/netanyahu-saying-palestinian-mufti-inspired-holocaust-draws-broad-criticism.html
======
davidf18
For background about the Grand Mufti:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haj_Amin_al-
Husseini](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haj_Amin_al-Husseini)

Even though he had been sentenced for 10 years in absentia by the British for
causing the 1929 Hebron riots that killed over 70 Jews, he was later appointed
The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem. According to historian Paul Johnson, this
appointment is the cause of the conflict today. After WW II he was captured by
the French in Berlin and both the British and the Serbians wanted to try him
for war crimes but the French let him go to appease the Arabs.

While the Palestinians blame the Israelis for their plight and for not having
a country, the true cause was the decision of their ancestors and Arab nations
to follow his leadership and to attack the new state of Israel while turning
down their own state.

~~~
devnonymous

      > For background about the Grand Mufti:
      > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haj_Amin_al-Husseini
      > ...
      > ...
      > While the Palestinians blame the Israelis for their plight and for not
      > having a country, the true cause was the decision of their ancestors and
      > Arab nations to follow his leadership and to attack the new state of Israel
      > while turning down their own state.
    

Right there, in the wikipedia article, follow the link in the first statement
to Mandatory Palestine ...more than one way to skin the cat to suit one's
political biases. Anyways, that's all I'll ever say about this.

